# Game 20: Thunder @ Heat (12/6/08 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, December 6th, 2008 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*



*OKC THUNDER 
@
MIAMI HEAT*




*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8 of the next 11 are at home so we have to start putting some wins together.

The Thunder play tonight against the Magic and we will have been off since Wednesday. We had been a much more energetic team at home so hopefully that continues tomorrow.

Beasley vs Durant should be fun. They're best friends and i'm sure have talked about this game.

Chalmers vs Westbrook should be fun as well.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Almost forgot, Beasley v Durant!! :smoothcriminal:

Durant'll probably play 10+ more minutes than Mike though..

Should hopefully be a good fun win.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We should dominate this team, especially at home.

Hopefully Beasley can stay out of foul trouble and have another big game. Hes so efficient offensively.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Should be an easy win, with it being at home, but nothing comes easy when your Miami. Beasley and Durant should be a fun watch, interesting to see how Beasley does.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

According to Spo, we have the 2nd youngest rotation in the league. Never knew we were that young.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Beasley dunks on Durant I call dibs on the avy. Just getting that out of the way now.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If Joel does a monster block on Durant or Green, that ones mine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> If Beasley dunks on Durant I call dibs on the avy. Just getting that out of the way now.





Beast said:


> If Joel does a monster block on Durant or Green, that ones mine.


Same goes for me on both, but replace Beasley and Joel with Quinn


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I would pay to see Quinn swatting Durant's shot into the stands.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

link me up lads.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beast said:


> I would pay to see Quinn swatting Durant's shot into the stands.


And then after, he has to shout/howl to the moon like Perkins does. That would be pure awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Question of the night on sun sports...

Which historical opponent provided a perfect challenge for the Heat defense?

Reggie Miller or Michael Jordan.

Another dumb question from them. Whoever comes up with these should be fired. They're last question was who was the Heat's biggest rival :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Joel for the wide open Dunk


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

THROW IT DOWN JOEL!!!! :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice play by Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario fakes the behind the back pass and lays it in. Nice.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers split the double team nicely for the layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drawn charge by Joel on Durant.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is your link behind W2M? 

The audio is up to date but the video is lagging bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Is your link behind W2M?
> 
> The audio is up to date but the video is lagging bad.


I'm watching it on TV. I just found that link for you.

Maybe NAB or 93 Heat could send you their link.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade AND1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the nice and1.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Appreciate that W2M - but any links also would be appreciated guys


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the Eurostep layup.

Wade steals the inbound pass and gets a layup!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I pm'd you MB.

Wow, the Thunder have to be the laziest team that we've played so far. And it's only the first quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Chris Quinn tonight. Just noticed he's in a suit on the bench.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I just PM'd u too dude.

Nice play by Wade there, OKC are just weak overall. I can still see us easily letting them back into it though..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn Wade is on tonight.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade on Fire to begin the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah, Ira said Quinn tweaked his left ankle in practice.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Why do we pick & roll with Joel but not Beasley.. :sigh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion for 33333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Marion with the rainbow jumper scores.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Westbrook is a tough cover. Mario to the bench with 2 fouls.

Wow, Livingston in as the backup PG over Banks 

Good to see Mike finally cut his hair. That head was getting real nappy :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks for the links guys, dunno why it isnt synching though!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think Wade is going to be sitting by the middle of the 3rd quarter.

How cool is this?! We get to see Livingston instead of Banks? I'm in heaven.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow I took a break to get a drink and Livingston is on the court!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It'll be interesting to see how Livingston's lateral quickness holds up cause Westbrook is gonna keep attacking that basket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is unguardable so far.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow, they can't do anything against Wade. If this game stays close, Wade could go for 50 tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wade is unguardable so far.


:azdaja:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley in and scores immediately!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Matrix to Beasley


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

uD with the J


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Livingston to Beasley!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley! Wow!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Beasley!

Earl Watson would be on the Bench if we put a team together of players who always seem to kill the Heat. For some reason, we have always had trouble with him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Was Haslem supposed to be guarding Collison? :uhoh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

36-27 Miami after 1

Nice 1st quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We shot 62.5% from the field in the 1st. If we can stop Westbrook...we have this in the bag. Wade is on fire, Haslem has 6 and 6, Beasley looks tuned in...here's hoping for a blowout, but we will see what happens.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Everyone notice that Beasley has stopped wearing the arm sleeve? Not just todays game, just an observation of late.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Beasley was just taken to the locker room. He looked to be limping a little bit.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice finds by Livingston. Wow Jamaal Magloire is in too.. :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley went out for Diawara? Lame.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was wondering why he wasnt in to start the 2nd...dammit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Shaun to get free throws.

Beasley went to the locker to check on his eye when he was hit on the head on his 1st basket. So thankfully, he wasnt limping.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 3333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Diawara from _that_ spot!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Cube for 333333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jamaal MAGLOIRE!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magloire with the offensive rebound and dunk!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Magloire!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Diawara from _that_ spot!!


He hits that 3 from that same spot every damn game :laugh:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. If Magloire+Anthony can keep this up, then does that mean that we buy Mark Blount out? Or try to use him as filler in a trade?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I swear we have the most ridiculous big-man combination since Memphis' Kwame/Darko/etc.

Blount, Joel & Magloire are just funny.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully Bease is OK to play, didnt look too bad...but im sure it sucked to get whacked in the eye.

Livingston looks good posting up, but he doesnt look quick yet - perhaps thats the pace of the game, but hes gonna have to become a better shooter to play next to Wade.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> He hits that 3 from that same spot every damn game :laugh:


No joke.. See the very next play, he moved about an inch off that spot and bricked the 3.. Why he pulled up for one off the dribble I don't know but anyway.. :sigh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wow. If Magloire+Anthony can keep this up, then does that mean that we buy Mark Blount out? Or try to use him as filler in a trade?


Gotta have that 3rd big on the roster especially for when we play against Dwight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Gotta have that 3rd big on the roster especially for when we play against Dwight.


Well, we've gotta cut somebody if/when Zo comes back. Might as well be Blount.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

_Wilcox_ broke Magloire's ankles :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very nice rest for Wade. Lost 5 pts of the lead since he left but the Beasley injury had something to do with that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We dont have a turnover yet...random stat


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol at Jax..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MB30 said:


> We dont have a turnover yet...random stat


You jinxed us *****! :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I knew that was gonna happen as soon as i posted it...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mariooo for 333!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Did Joel just attempt a dream shake.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank you Joel for not trying to shoot right there :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade loves that Euro step.

Lead back up to 12 just like that.


----------



## paragraph 2.0 (Oct 18, 2008)

Didnt know we average the least turnoovers in the league :yay:

It's because of all the ball handlers we have. Even our bigs (Beasley and Marion) can handle the ball to some degree.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

nice. i love it when we move the ball from side to side and find the open man.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Mariooo for 333!!!


That happened because OKC tried to double Wade out at the 3 point line. They're getting desperate.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Congrats to KG on the ring.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel has played well but for some reason he just cant grab any rebounds.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Thank you Joel for not trying to shoot right there :laugh:


oh man, i actually had to hold my breath in that moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario picks up his 3rd.

That quick stop 3 just isnt his shot yet.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Diawara! :laugh:


Why do I feel the need to post a laughing smiley after every post regarding our bench players..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Banks is seriously in the dog house if Miami would rather have Wade playing PG instead of putting him in.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Damn, Banks is seriously in the dog house if Miami would rather have Wade playing PG instead of putting him in.


i think hes beyond that. and we're better off.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade iso that led to nothing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So Wade at PG hasnt worked too well tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Quinny being out is really hurting us tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Were they just playing Womanizer? :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

****ing Violet Palmer blew the whistle before Wilcox even put the ball on the floor or Anthony touched him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade is scoring too easy.. :worthy:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade is just doing whatever he wants out there.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Banks comes in for 8 seconds!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

59-54 Miami at the half

Wade with 25 already.

Westbrook has 17. He's really good and keeping them in this game.

Horrible D in that 2nd quarter though. This should be a blow out.

Hopefully Beasley is able to go in the 2nd half.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol at Spo putting Banks in with 8 seconds to play..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ugh, I guess we didn't have a timeout to advance that ball. Sloppy defense in that 2nd quarter.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> Wade is just doing whatever he wants out there.


Pretty much.. :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Its so much better watching a Heat game on TV. At home or anywhere else. Im not sure if its the same thing in other arenas, but the stupid music, rhythms and sound effects they constantly play in AAA drives me insane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Banks may actually be a good matchup for Westbrook...but if it means we have to deal with his chucking, forget about it.

Wade has been amazing, as per usual. Haslem has been very good on the boards...other than that, theres room for improvement. Hopefully Mike is good to go this half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> Its so much better watching a Heat game on TV. At home or anywhere else. Im not sure if its the same thing in other arenas, but the stupid music, rhythms and sound effects they constantly play in AAA drives me insane.


I know exactly what you mean.

If I wanna hear Vitamin C or Usher's Let it Burn 50 times I'll ask W2M to lend me his time machine and I'll travel back to 2004.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We want Joel!

Have we seen a Joel-Magloire lineup yet? That would be hilariously inept offensively.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The funny thing is, our rotation everywhere else is either filled with productivity or potential.

PG - Mario and Shaun Livingston

SG - Wade and Cook

SF - Marion and....yeah....

PF - Haslem and Beasley

C - Anthony/magloire/blount....thats freakin atrocious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Banks may actually be a good matchup for Westbrook...but if it means we have to deal with his chucking, forget about it.


Yup, this may actually be the one matchup where Banks may come in handy.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> If I wanna hear Vitamin C or Usher's Let it Burn 50 times I'll ask W2M to lend me his time machine and I'll travel back to 2004.


at times i feel like im at chuck e cheese.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Ugh, I guess we didn't have a timeout to advance that ball. Sloppy defense in that 2nd quarter.


I thought you could only advance the ball in the last two minutes of the _4th quarter_?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> We want Joel!
> 
> Have we seen a Joel-Magloire lineup yet? That would be hilariously inept offensively.


throw in Diawara and Banks and we have ourselves the worst basketball team ever assembled in the history of the sport.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> I thought you could only advance the ball in the last two minutes of the _4th quarter_?


I'll check the rule book. You're probably right.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, nice drive by Marion.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marion creatd a shot and made it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, UD is on fire.

Nice job by Miami to quickly build that lead back up to 13.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem is strooookin it


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> I thought you could only advance the ball in the last two minutes of the _4th quarter_?


Yeah, you were right. 4th quarter or overtime only.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was ugly from Joel. Really, really ugly.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wow, Joel has such a nasty jumpshot


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Yeah, you were right. 4th quarter or overtime only.


Aight, thanks for checking, as I really did not care to look it up.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade iso #2: FAIL


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade nice block.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Wade just owned Westbrook's shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet alley oop by Mario to Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers to Wade


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was the highest I've seen Wade jump all year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the and1!

Two nice plays by Mario in a row


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers is paying Westbrook back. And1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta love the energy tonight by the Heat :clap:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow Westbrook got lucky there..

Nice activity, we're outrebounding them like crazy this quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Beasley back in.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wow, Dywane ****ing Wade!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade AND1!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice and1 by Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a shot by Wade on the fadeaway


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How can Marion miss from so close so badly so often?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade And1!!!

Air Wade!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy ****!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What the **** Wade!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

85-70 Miami after 3

Very good quarter for Miami. Wade with 35 now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade is just ridiculously hot right now.. Like Gio said, he's doing whatever he feels like out there. And its working..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade iso #3: SUCCESS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible start to the 4th..why dont we go to Mike when Wade is out?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, quick 7-0 OKC run to start the qtr.

Not even 30 seconds have passed.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so far, we start off with an elementary offense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Violet Palmer just called traveling before he even lifted his pivot foot!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Diawara!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHY SPO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that a 10-0 OKC run


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with a big 3


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mario! Chaaaallmeersss!! 333!!!

Let Wade back in.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow, Spoelstra needs to stop being stubborn with his rotations and put Wade back in. Wade can deal with the extra minutes for one game here or there...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Livingston scores!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pullup J by Livingston


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

bad shot by Beasley.

edit: another bad shot by Beasley


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wow, Spoelstra needs to stop being stubborn with his rotations and put Wade back in. Wade can deal with the extra minutes for one game here or there...


...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

bad shot by Cook


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow.. Thankgod Wade is coming in..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing hell...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

when you have Joel and Diawara in the same lineup, thats 3 on 5. add to the fact that we have the bad habit of relying on wade.

before Wade came in, most of our shots were terrible and contested.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Earl Watson with 12 assists. Again, why the hell does this guy always kill us?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> ...


Damnett Spoelstra!!! This was necessary quite some time ago. We need to be pro-active instead of reactive. This was a ******* move...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think it's safe to say that we are #1 in the league in forcing turnovers, our defensive concept, because of Wade. We lose all defense when he goes out. On top of that none of them can score without him just making it worse.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Damnett Spoelstra!!! This was necessary quite some time ago. We need to be pro-active instead of reactive. This was a ******* move...


So what's better, a rested Wade coming into a tie ballgame, or Wade playing 3 extra minutes and coming into the game with the Heat up 8? It doesn't take a genius to figure that one out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

20-5 run against the Thunder at home? Thats terrible.

Spos rotations suck...seriously.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Damnett Spoelstra!!! This was necessary quite some time ago. We need to be pro-active instead of reactive. This was a ******* move...


Wade is whats making Spoo look descent offensively. When hes out, Spoo is lost. Guy has no idea how to utilize his players.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade needs to go Jordan. Now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> So what's better, a rested Wade coming into a tie ballgame, or Wade playing 3 extra minutes and coming into the game with the Heat up 8? It doesn't take a genius to figure that one out.


I commented on it during the last game where he had foul trouble and had only played 22 minutes by the start of the 4th. Even if he had played the entire 4th quarter he would have only had 34 minutes for the game. He was already rested, yet Spo still waited until the 7 minute mark to put him back in. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another big 3 by Mario!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mariooo for 333!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How can Marion shoot so badly as a professional player?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Oh, and why is Diawara still in? He can't stop Durant, so there's no point in keeping him in the game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big bock by Wade

Sweet assist by Wade


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Its undeniable. Marion is an idiot. You can't throw up that hook as many times as he does without realising it sucks.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

pathetic how we have to rely so much on one player.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dwyane Wade!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the lefty flip.

He's amazing


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a drive by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I cant believe Spo can play Diawara for 15 minutes, and have Beasley in for just 12. I know Mike missed a quarter with the Eye thing, but he was sitting on the bench for a while. 

I dont get it guys.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> I commented on it during the last game where he had foul trouble and had only played 22 minutes by the start of the 4th. Even if he had played the entire 4th quarter he would have only had 34 minutes for the game. He was already rested, yet Spo still waited until the 7 minute mark to put him back in. It's ridiculous.


I don't think you should be blaming Spoelstra. Wade decides when he wants to go in. You really think if Wade said "Coach, I want to go in," he would say no??


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> pathetic how we have to rely so much on one player.


It's pathetic that Spoelstra doesn't at least realize that we can't start the 4th quarter with Wade on the bench for the first 5:40!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

myst said:


> I don't think you should be blaming Spoelstra. Wade decides when he wants to go in. You really think if Wade said "Coach, I want to go in," he would say no??


Then again the same can also be applied to Spoelstra, ie. "You really think if Spoelstra wanted to put Wade in, Wade would say no??"


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

myst said:


> I don't think you should be blaming Spoelstra. Wade decides when he wants to go in. You really think if Wade said "Coach, I want to go in," he would say no??


Do you really think Wade would say "no" if Spoelstra said "Dwyane, we really need you right now, could you go out a two minutes earlier than normal?"


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Then again the same can also be applied to Spoelstra, ie. "You really think if Spoelstra wanted to put Wade in, Wade would say no??"


Great minds think alike! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a block by Marion!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice block by Matrix!!


----------



## paragraph 2.0 (Oct 18, 2008)

Marionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> I don't think you should be blaming Spoelstra. Wade decides when he wants to go in. You really think if Wade said "Coach, I want to go in," he would say no??


I think that he trusts his coach to do a coach's job. That's also the game where he did get up and put himself back in.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

to be fair, the French puta is doing a well defensively.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> Great minds think alike! :laugh:


:cheers:

Nice steal by Chalmers to Marion for the dunk!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the steal and MArion with the dunk!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

it was a 3 on 1 Dwyane, dont be too greedy!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> it was a 3 on 1 Dwyane, dont be too greedy!


It was actually 2 on 2. Diawara counts for them.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice movement!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The '93 Heat said:


> It was actually 2 on 2. Diawara counts for them.


:laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> it was a 3 on 1 Dwyane, dont be too greedy!


He can be as greedy as he wants when his team can't protect a 17 point lead for a few minutes while he's on the bench.

So most of you still don't think Wade is the best player in the NBA?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Westbrook is gonna be very good. But he looks nothing like a PG.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mario + Wade are the NBA's most prolific backcourt in terms of assists + steals! :worthy:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Westbrook is gonna be very good. But he looks nothing like a PG.


That's my whole issue with him. I've always criticized him as a PG. If they want to make him a SG then I'll change my opinion of him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 105-99

We were horrible without Wade on the court tonight. Beasley looked good early then got his eye messed up and never looked comfortable again.

We missed Quinn a lot more than I thought we would.

3 game winning streak. 1st since 2007 :clap:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heated said:


> He can be as greedy as he wants when his team can't protect a 17 point lead for a few minutes while he's on the bench.
> 
> So most of you still don't think Wade is the best player in the NBA?


I think he might be the most complete player in the league. He fills up every statistical category. I'd still take Lebron over him though.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat win 105-99. Not a pretty 4th Q but a great effort before that atleast.

We still suck without Wade though, this game proved that much.

Go Dwyane!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heated said:


> He can be as greedy as he wants when his team can't protect a 17 point lead for a few minutes while he's on the bench.
> 
> So most of you still don't think Wade is the best player in the NBA?


its hard to argue that.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Heat win 105-99
> 
> We were horrible without Wade on the court tonight. Beasley looked good early then got his eye messed up and never looked comfortable again.
> 
> ...


We're also two games over .500. I'm pretty sure that that's also a first since 2007! :clap2:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

1-0 with W2M as mod.

The next 4 games all look winnable. We could possibly have a 7 game win streak.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> 1-0 with W2M as mod.
> 
> The next 4 games all look winnable. We could possibly have a 7 game win streak.


Haha, for the 1st year after I became a Mod (and introduced vBookie to the game threads)...15-67. :clown:

But yeah, that'd be pretty awesome. Because after the next 4 games our schedule gets tough (10 out of 16 games are on the road). 

Lakers - L
@Nets - W
Warriors - W
Bulls - W
@Cavs - L
Cavs - L
@Magic - L
Nets - W
Spurs - L
@Nuggets - L?
@Kings - W
@Lakers - L
@Wolves - W
@Bucks - W
@Rockets - L
@Thunder - W

Hopefully we can go 8-8 over that stretch and keep the ship afloat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I think he might be the most complete player in the league. He fills up every statistical category. I'd still take Lebron over him though.


Lebron is beginning to fill the stat sheet as well. To go along with the scoring, rebounding and assists, he's up to 2.1 stls and 1.1blks. And he's doing this while playing very little in the past 2 weeks. Again tonight he sat out the entire 4th as the Cavs blew another team out once again.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The HEAT might have a worse record than OKC without Wade. No really, They're seriously bad when he's not on the floor. The offense completely falls apart and the defense isn't much better. I'm not an LA Laker fan so I don't like it when my team has to rely on one player. But it's the sad reality of the current state of the MIami heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> 1-0 with W2M as mod.
> 
> The next 4 games all look winnable. We could possibly have a 7 game win streak.


See, that's the trick. Become a mod when the schedule softens up 

But we also havent lost since you became a mod as well right?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I think he might be the most complete player in the league. He fills up every statistical category. I'd still take Lebron over him though.


Talk to me when he man's up in the playoffs. eace:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> See, that's the trick. Become a mod when the schedule softens up
> 
> But we also havent lost since you became a mod as well right?


Lets huddle up here and decide if we're going to use our powers to give two thumbs up to a Dolphins win tomorrow also. I'm thumbs up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Question of the night on sun sports...
> 
> Which historical opponent provided a perfect challenge for the Heat defense?
> 
> ...


What a surprise. Jordan won 88% to 12% 

MJ vs Ewing would have been much better. Again, fire the fool coming up with the questions.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't even remember one game where Reggie killed us. Silly question. Must be a New Yorker that came up with that one.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Haha, for the 1st year after I became a Mod (and introduced vBookie to the game threads)...15-67. :clown:


Shhh! Just the mention of vBookie could jinx Miami sports for the next year!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Lets huddle up here and decide if we're going to use our powers to give two thumbs up to a Dolphins win tomorrow also. I'm thumbs up.


:greatjob:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade is a beast, filling all the stat sheet, but damn, last night was painful to watch when he wasn't in. We need to figure out a way to play solid ball when he's out of the game, because against a better team, we could have blown that game.


----------

